# Looking to convert a garage into printing shop



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

My partner and I have had a business for about a year now and are looking to expand from a 2 bed room operation into my garage which I will be finishing off. We currently do vinyl and transfer work. We know very little about screen printing but will be purchasing one of the Riley Hopkins kits to learn the process when we get to the garage. Not knowing anything about the process, is there anything I will want to design into my newly finished area or anything that I should plan on including? Any areas that I should plan on having more room for than others? ANY input or comments are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Right of the bat, If you have laundry plumbing out there, leave some space over there to build a washout booth for burning and reclaiming screens. You'll need the plumbing. and if you have a gas water heater in the garage be very careful with flammable fumes.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha good point about fumes. I don't currently have laundry water plumbing(it is detached from the home) put I plan to run temporary water using a hose to the inside for a pressure washer. Am I correct in that the water does not need to be hot to wash/reclaim screens?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Correct. Hot water is nice for degreasing screens but isn't needed. Most don't.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Is a "dark room" really necessary for exposing screens, I have read yes and no. Does it really make a difference? We are looking to use the exposure unit that comes with the kit for now but eventually upgrade to a vacuum unit to do halftones and such. Will a little ambient light really affect anything?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The main advantage of a real dark room is the mass amount of time you save not having to rearrange and jury rigin things all the time. How crazy you need to get depends on how many screens a day/week you think you will be burning. plan for a little growth. You'll see people on TSF doing everything from a killer darkroom to custom dark cabinets to storing coated screens in black trash bags. I'd carefully measure up the space you'll need for all you equip. and stuff, and see if you have room. I have a 5x10 with a door at one end. exposure unit is at door end, about 4x5 space. Put a wall and light proof door so in the rear is a 5x6 space with 50 drying racks and room for about 200 dry screens bookshelf style. You can get pretty sweet with about 5x7 if cover one whole wall with lightproof screen cabinets to protect them from exposure unit.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome thanks for the input! Washout booths... inside or outside?


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

I would do washout booth outside if possible. Lots of water gather up or build up. Try to put your press as close to your belt dryer as possible. Less steps = faster production. Screen printing is all about how fast you can make them. The faster the more money you make. If you are flash drying or using a heat gun. I would just wait until you can afford a full shop package. You will just lost hours and days.. and worse money any other way. 

Trust me I had to do it the hard way for 3 years.. I purchased a small used 5ft belt dryer, and within a year from that time. I am in a fully functional shop with a 30,000 dollars used embroidery machine. 

Crazy how faster is better.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Ventilation and fresh air !


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

From my perspective, 
1) Finish the floor with an epoxy and flake finish
2) Seal all openings from dust. This is a rubber and plastic running around all doors
3) Add LED lighting. Low wattage and low heat
4) Add Wraparound built in cabinets. You will thank me later for these
5) Add 20amp circuits at regular intervals in the ceiling. You will thank me even more for these. 

Operationally make your workflow in a circle pattern that works for you. Orders in one side and out the other. 

Good luck and post pics.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

binki hit the primary suggestion I would make: wiring. I already had one 20 and a 15; I added two more 20 amp circuits.

Number the outlet covers to match the # of the breaker that serves them, so it is easier to keep track of how much you are plugging into each circuit. I ran some double outlet boxes with one receptacle served by each circuit so I would have more flexibility in what equipment I put where without overloading one circuit.

Also, wire another light switch and fixture(s) for your safe light, so you don't have to mess with screwing and unscrewing bulbs all the time. And make sure there are lots of light fixtures for regular lighting! 

If you got a large conveyor dryer, you might need a 220v circuit.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

bigred023 said:


> Awesome thanks for the input! Washout booths... inside or outside?


For me, the main deciding factor would be how cold does it get in the winter where you are. If it freezes you gotta set up your hoses a washer and everything every time you need to do something. can you handle wet hands with your sleeves rolled up for 1-4 hours if it's 29f out, and the waters about the same.(no gloves) 2nd If you put it outside is it visible to the street or neighbors. Most people assume the chem.s we use are not drain safe and may cause problems for you. Depending on where you live you may have to have a property that is zoned commercial/residential so If your not legit in that area, the last thing you want to do is get the Fire Department to look your way. Many people are not capable of using a pressure washer indoors without flooding the whole shop. Those people are usually pretty bad at billiards too. If your decent with a pool Q, You can pressure wash a screen without shooting yourself in the face.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha, I did consider the cold weather which could be an issue, I may build a washout booth and run a drain to the outside. I also live in a pretty rural area, and even better, am one of the Fire Chiefs within my county so runoff concern shouldn't be too bad


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I run a garage setup, 15x20 garage. I don't have a darkroom. My entire setup is in 1 room. I have pics posted on the forum. In the busy months I cycle 48 screen a week or so I am a 1 man operation. Before taking the leap see if you can find a shop willing to let you visit or take some classes before investing a dime in equiptment. You may find its not for you. Also the market is flooded with used equiptment that is barely used. There is a reason for this. There are suppliers that will sell you a kit that is less then complete and then nickel and dime you to death in upgrades and "better" stuff. That same kit you are considering I have seen several that claim to have used just a few times. 

If you are close enough to me your welcome to setup a appointment and visit. I have had several members either to learn to print, learn a certain process or just stop by to check it out. I have a small shop with a 6/6 M&R sidewinder 36"x12' Lawson conveyor, Newman roller table, 2 screen storage/dryer, exposure unit, washout booth. It's inceredable small but very functional.


----------



## killerbrew (Jun 14, 2015)

Ha. Like sben says.. keep your eye out for the used equipment. I'm pretty sure the "kit" you're looking at I just picked up but with an upgraded press.. got the riley jr 6 color 4 station press, flash dryer, exposure unit, screen cart, a ton of supplies, and screens... it was ALL still in the boxes. I had to put the press together. I paid less than the cost of just the press for all of it.

Who knows.. I may sell you mine if you want to wait a few months to see if I get bored with it. lol. j/k


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

As to the darkroom aspect, it is a garage, so if it has any windows at all, they are probably small and not numerous. I got a 2" thick foam insulation panel from Home Depot and cut it to fit in the window opening. I taped on some cardboard to extend past the edge of the foam panel so it overlaps the wall a bit. Painted it all flat black, as well as the window sill. I just pop that into place when I'm working with emulsion, burning screens, etc. Add a light proof screen drying box and a few yellow lights, and you have all the darkroom that you need.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

sben763, I will definitely be looking for the pictures of your shop to get an idea, I really appreciate the offer to stop in and take a look. I think it is awesome that you would offer that. The one screen printing shop that is close by around my location in Richmond VA told us we would not be allowed to see their operations due to competition fears which was very disappointing. I will also look into some used equipment at a decent price. The biggest factor will be if I can find everything before we plan on getting things rolling. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

If there is no heating or cooling, the first thing I would do would is insulate the garage and add a mini-split heat pump/ac. They are pretty cheap and work incredibly well. I am converting my home over from a furnace to mini-splits right now due to the long term savings.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

I will definitely be installing a mini split in the room. I have one at my volunteer fire station in our bunk room and it is amazing. I plan on getting a heating and cooling unit to maintain a constant temperature even when we are not printing for all the electronics.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I am not an HVAC guy, but have installed quite a few of the mini-splits. None of them have failed so far. I've installed Mitsubishi's, Daikin, Friedrich, and a couple of the cheap-o's. You can find cheap ones with good compressors for a fraction of the cost, and honestly they work just as well, just don't have all the bells and whistles. Once you understand how they work, there isn't really much to go wrong with them as long as you take your time installing them.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Before you proceed and spend a lot of money you need to confirm your local government allows production businesses in your residential location.
I have two friends set up and were ready to print when their city zoning officer knocked at their door with a cease operations order. In both cases they risked being hit by huge fines if they printed in violation of local ordinances.

I encourage you to verify you will not violate local zoning ordinances before you proceed with setting up your garage shop. It could save you a pile of cash.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for that heads up Screen Medics. We went today and secured our business license to make sure we were OK to operate out of the residence.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Screen Medics said:


> Before you proceed and spend a lot of money you need to confirm your local government allows production businesses in your residential location.
> I have two friends set up and were ready to print when their city zoning officer knocked at their door with a cease operations order. In both cases they risked being hit by huge fines if they printed in violation of local ordinances.
> 
> I encourage you to verify you will not violate local zoning ordinances before you proceed with setting up your garage shop. It could save you a pile of cash.


Yeah, especially if your in a gated community or have a HOA. If they ever came too my place I'd just tell them It's a hobby


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

I couldn't even consider living in an area with an HOA. I live in a pretty rural area so people tend to leave you alone.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

It might work to your favor. Check into tax write offs for using your home as a business. May be able to write off some utilities and mortgage payments, at least a portion.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Vitaman said:


> It might work to your favor. Check into tax write offs for using your home as a business. May be able to write off some utilities and mortgage payments, at least a portion.


The IRS made it easier to do the home use for business and even have an EZ form deduction based on square footage. Just remember, I was told if you claim this deduction that when you get ready to sell your property the amount you claimed over the years is then taxed??? check it out with a tax guy if your going to go that route.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

What about UV filter covers for all the lights? Is this an effective option so you don't have to worry about dark room lighting at all? I have found some on bulb1000 that are $5.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

bigred023 said:


> What about UV filter covers for all the lights? Is this an effective option so you don't have to worry about dark room lighting at all? I have found some on bulb1000 that are $5.


Well now that would just be downright smart. Tooo much sniffin glue and brain opener (Tac and screen opener) for this guy to think of that.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use pure Photopolymer emulsion, have 4ft Florescent fixtures overhead converted to 4100k LED tubes. when I used the florescent at first I used yellow protectors then just used 3500-4100K fluorescents. with the fluorescents screens were never out more then an hour or so. The led I forgot to put a screen back on a Friday and Monday I used it, I also didn't turn off the overhead lights.

Direct sunlight at a glass window even with 2double pain and argon gas only gets 80% at best UVA light so protection is needed at windows. I covered the window in black sign vinyl.


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

For keeping out light that will expose your screens if not attended to, I just got some yellow cellophane, u can buy it from newsagents here in Melbourne Australia or art stores etc, it's only a few bucks per roll, all i did when setting up my garage studio was cover the windows and fluoro tubes with it as I'm renting so when the landlord does his inspections I can just take it down and when he goes reapply it etc. I have never had an issue with screens exposing using this method, when I expose screens I just put a blanket over the other screens and it works just fine. U can save some cash by using cellophane instead of buying yellow fluoro tubes etc, it also lets in alot of light through your windows.
Also when setting up instead of buying a conveyor belt oven u can flash cure your shirts and then cure them in an iron press ( kinda like a heat press but much cheaper ), I got my iron press here in OZ ( also called an Elna Press ) for $90. You just put it on the highest heat setting and time setting and presto you have a cured shirt, I have never had a problem curing water based inks this way with cotton shirts.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I print out of a 2 car garage and do well enough. 

My "dark room" is an unused home depot shelf that I put curtains that I made out of a thick re-usable tarp on, I stack them in there to dry in darkness (all lights off, doors closed, etc) and the "curtains" add a bit more safety for any stray light. When I make/expose screens I turn on 2 clamp lamps with bug bulbs. Dried, coated screens go into black trashbags and back onto my "darkroom" shelf with the curtains drawn. 

Far from ideal, but I print and sell a bunch of garments, and USUALLY have at least 6-12 coated screens ready to go as I pop out new designs. The more creative I feel, the more coated screens I have ready to go as creativity seems to come in waves. 

One thing to watch for is crazy heat in the summer can expose your coated screens if you're not careful. I usually keep fewer coated around this time of year. 

Point being: lots of ways to make it work.


----------



## mazzapazza (Oct 28, 2007)

I did the same thing a few years back. Went to Home Depot and picked up some super cheap laminate flooring (leftovers from another job - small quantity perfect for a garage) which made the space a lot more comfortable and only took a day to install - super easy


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Those U-Haul packing blankets are real opaque and flexible. I've utilized them in many ways, in different dark rooms over the years.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

If you are already doing Vinyl, why not just cut your screen printed stencils on your plotter, and attached them to the screen? You can avoid the whole darkroom, exposure unit, emulsion process and start off with just screening 1-2 color jobs. Your investments could be a press and dryer starting off, then as you earn more money, you can invest in the space needed for the additional equipment. Go to YouTube and search "screen printing with vinyl" and you'll see a couple of videos doing this.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

How's the garage comin along? Feeding that dryer yet?


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Almost finished! We go to PA this week to pick up a press, dryer, exposure unit, and flash from Vastex. Garage itself is done. I will be posting picks as soon as we move the equipment in. Thanks again for everyone's input. It helped us out tremendously and it made things a lot easier.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Everything is finally installed and in working order. Thanks to everyone for all of the comments. We implemented as many of the suggestions as money/time allowed. Any comments are appreciated. 

-Room has 20 Amp breakers in the ceiling and exterior wall
-PTAC "Hotel" HVAC unit installed
-2 separate switches for regular lighting and light safe yellow lighting
-Cabinets and countertops installed as budget allowed right now (got the three floor cabinets and countertop from Rehab store)
-Washout booth is outside of main area to cut down on cleaning and overspray
- About 400 Sq. feet, so not big at all, but comfortable for us to move around in.


----------



## killerbrew (Jun 14, 2015)

That is amazing. Great job. My garage wants to grow up to be like yours some day.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha thank you, I was very fortunate to have close family very experienced with remodeling and construction to help with it. Definitely saved on labor.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Shiiiiny lookin sweeeet! Maybe while every thing is sill new and clean, think about a curtain you can pull shut across the long counter and exposure unit wall when your screenprinting if no one is using that area. The spray glue and shirt lint builds up fast. I cover all my vinyl, film printers, cutters, heat presses and such if it's in the same room, with plastic if I'm screening and not using that stuff.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I just looked at the pic again, I like the way you set the lighting up. I would probable just have it in darkroom mode a lot of the time, good mood lighting for when it's just time to work on graphics and such. Has it been hard to turn off the lights and go to bed? Do you stand there for 20 minutes with your hand on the light switch staring at your new toys? It took me a long time to get over that.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hahahah that is so funny, you are so right. I bet my girlfriend would definitely agree as well. I have spent more time in the garage than in my house over the last 2 days.


----------



## merchmonster (Apr 6, 2015)

bigred023 said:


> My partner and I have had a business for about a year now and are looking to expand from a 2 bed room operation into my garage which I will be finishing off. We currently do vinyl and transfer work. We know very little about screen printing but will be purchasing one of the Riley Hopkins kits to learn the process when we get to the garage. Not knowing anything about the process, is there anything I will want to design into my newly finished area or anything that I should plan on including? Any areas that I should plan on having more room for than others? ANY input or comments are appreciated. Thanks


I started in my garage and here's my 2 cents:

1. Go cheap. I bought a used Rototex 6/4 manual, Workhorse flash, and National 2408 conveyor dryer for $1k. This does the same job as a $10k kit from Ryonet.

2. Taking a 2 day class through Ryonet on screen printing will fast track your progress. I did this and it paid off in spades.

3. Check your available power. My flash requires 20A and the dryer takes another 30A 220v.


----------



## merchmonster (Apr 6, 2015)

Just noticed that you had finished your project already. Haha. You have the cleanest screen printing shop I have ever seen LOL


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

merchmonster said:


> Just noticed that you had finished your project already. Haha. You have the cleanest screen printing shop I have ever seen LOL


Get pics in 2 years and compare that will tell the story.

Btw nice job. I have a slightly smaller space and larger equiptment so it's really tight.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hahaha thanks guys. And yes, lets see what some time does to that place. I hope I can keep it clean for at least the first couple months.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Update on the shop, we are still going strong. We added a screen cabinet built into the wall that runs the entire height of the wall. It also serves as a dark cabinet to dry screens. We upgraded our press from a 4 color to 6 color this past month, and just got started with out first process printing job and it is turning out really well. We are looking to upgrade our system that we use to blackout Windows when coating and exposing screens. We currently use large foam boards to cover the Windows. They tend to let some light in around the edges but it hasn't been a problem yet. The only problem is they look crappy and we would like something much easier to take on/off or open/close. Any suggestions? Has anyone used some kind of black out curtains before? Any advise is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been meaning to research clear/no tint UV window film for our showroom windows. I know they make it with a lot of UV protection, but I don't know if they make it with 100% UV protection. It would be pretty sweet if they do. Then you wouldn't have to do anything. Even mostly UV blocking would probably be fine just for coating and burning now that you have a nice drying cabinet.


----------



## LizaF (Jan 29, 2016)

How 'bout a tiny pantry area


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Everyone working out of their home or garage should confirm beforehand that they are not in violations of local zoning laws. This is more important than plumbing issues or anything else because you may get a visit from a zoning officer unannounced demanding you stop operating or face zone violation fines that could exceed $1,000 per day. A disgruntled neighbor could turn you in without you ever finding out their identity but you would still be hanging out and unable to continue business at your present location.
Take the time, right now, to confirm or refute this potential deal killer online...but don't overlook it.

Screen Medics


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Screen Medic, did you realize you posted almost the same thing last year in this thread? When you gave us the advise at that time we thankfully took it and made sure we went through the proper chain and secured our business license to operate out of my property. I am glad you did bring it to our attention because it would have not been good to build our shop and then find out we could not use it.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The other thing is if you live in a place that doesn't allow a business as long as you don't have employees or have customers to your house in most instances there is zero they can do about. It would be no diffrence then any other home based business. I just helped another member contest this with their code enforcement. Won without a problem. It was explained that it was no diffrence then someone selling on eBay. If you have employees or customers visiting though one could have issues. 

To the op glad to see it all worked out.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

sben763 said:


> The other thing is if you live in a place that doesn't allow a business as long as you don't have employees or have customers to your house in most instances there is zero they can do about. It would be no diffrence then any other home based business. I just helped another member contest this with their code enforcement. Won without a problem. It was explained that it was no diffrence then someone selling on eBay. If you have employees or customers visiting though one could have issues.
> 
> To the op glad to see it all worked out.


You can always claim it's your hobby. I have a carpenter a block down the road and he finishes big (really big) items out on his driveway on nice days...I doubt it's his bobby but hey, prove it? If your not Sanford and Sons you should be OK.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

If you plan on taking it seriously in the long run. Id take a look at the electrical system first to ensure the equipment can hold. In other words if your breaker box cant hold a conveyor belt and flash unit running both together along with lughts etc. Theres no point.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Williekid we already have it set up with all of our equipment. We put in several dedicated 20A breakers for equipment.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Your good to go


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Update on our shop, we have added a custom built dark cabinet into the wall and a washout booth made from a 250 gallon farm water tank, both work like a champ. Pics attached, not sure why they all posted sideways.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Virtually all of the previous comments are irrelevant if you have not confirmed that local zoning ordinances allow a production operation at your address.
If it does not, it is only a matter of time until a zoning officer will visit you and point out that continuing to operate will result in fines up to and above $1,000 per day. They may get a tip from a neighbor, competitor or even your mail person but the tragic result will be the same...STOP OPERATIONS IMMEDIATELY!!!
Always confirm if your municipality allows your type of operation at your location FIRST before you spend a lot of money with build-outs that will become tear-outs if you are in violation of zoning rules.

Screen Medics


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Ryan is a local Fire Chief. He knows the rules. Sweet additions! What did you wind up doing about the windows(for UV)?


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Screen Medics said:


> Virtually all of the previous comments are irrelevant if you have not confirmed that local zoning ordinances allow a production operation at your address.
> If it does not, it is only a matter of time until a zoning officer will visit you and point out that continuing to operate will result in fines up to and above $1,000 per day. They may get a tip from a neighbor, competitor or even your mail person but the tragic result will be the same...STOP OPERATIONS IMMEDIATELY!!!
> Always confirm if your municipality allows your type of operation at your location FIRST before you spend a lot of money with build-outs that will become tear-outs if you are in violation of zoning rules.
> 
> Screen Medics


Screen Medic? Have you read any of this thread? You have commented several times, and every time I inform you that I already have a business license for this operation to operate out of my home. Not sure where the disconnect is here.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Printor said:


> Ryan is a local Fire Chief. He knows the rules. Sweet additions! What did you wind up doing about the windows(for UV)?


We bought the UV film for the windows from Amazon, works like a charm!


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice job there. Mine is in an old basement. My washout booth is made of lexan sheets with aluminum angle bolted together by nylon bolts and bolted to a shower base I bought at Lowes. Got the lexan from a glass company here in town. Lexan doesn't break and I left the plastic cover sheet on them to keep it frosted looking. Whenever I add the lights to the back the sheets will diffuse the light for me.

Yea if you use spray tack your TV, computer, exposure unit and all the other stuff will get nasty from the fine mist floating around and settling on it then catching all the other crap that floats in the air. Over time you will hate life for that mess on such nice stuff.

I would think about putting the conveyor oven right beside the press so all you do is turn and place the shirts on the belt.

In all the shop looks awesome and I would like to have a place that roomy and nice!


----------



## thebiz34 (Aug 28, 2009)

This is awesome. Im running out of half of a 20x20 garage now. I like my setup but the problem im running into is where to put my screens. Have like 70 of them stacked against the wall. There has got to be an easier way without shelling out 200 bucks on a screen rack.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

All of the above is of no value at all if you do not confirm, IN ADVANCE, that zoning codes in your area permit a manufacturing business to operate in a residential zoned area.
Anyone including your neighbor, the mail man, a competitor or even a relative can make one phone call and you will receive a quick visit from the zoning office of your local municipality. If your operation is in violation of zoning ordinances you could be socked with a daily fine of up to $1,000 or more per day if you do not cease and desist immediately.
I have known this to happen to screen printing and embroidery shops several places in the U.S. The businesses contested the rulings but I do not know of a single instance where the business prevailed. Every one of them lost!
So, check this out first before you do ANYTHING ELSE!

Screen Medics


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Where I'm at in Cali. if you don't have clients coming to the house, you have no employees, you can pass a fire inspection, and your not violating any noise pollution laws, your legal.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure if he is trying to troll or what He has posted the same thing at least 3 times in this thread and every time I reply and tell him we already have our license and have approval to operate as we do.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Printor said:


> Where I'm at in Cali. if you don't have clients coming to the house, you have no employees, you can pass a fire inspection, and your not violating any noise pollution laws, your legal.


This is comon in alot of areas. If you dont have customers showing up even if there are codes agianst it there is nothing they can do to you. This varies as much as the codes.

My quess is ScreenMedic open a shop at their house, had customers showing up an dgot busted and now is pissed and trying to discourage others from even trying. $1000 a day yea right here its $50.

I considered moving to town and had lawyer check. They told him no but then he said if they have no customers showing up and all internet based how is that any diffrent then say a home office in your garage. I was granted permission but the deal fell though on the real estate end. 

it is good to check bt there are many ways one can still do and not be in trouble. If your where there is a Home Owners Assc some times they can be worse then any code enforcement


----------

